# ipod bloqué!!



## trepel11 (28 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,

j'ai un soucis avec mon ipod touch, je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis longtemps et quand je l'ai rallumé il y avait un message disant "ipod désactivé, se connecter à itunes", ce que j'ai fait, mais la synchronisation ne se fait pas et un message s'affiche en disant que je dois entrer le mot de passe sur l'ipod. celui ci ne veut rien savoir et reste bloqué avec le message désactivé inscrit sur l'écran. merci à celui ou celle qui pourrai me donner une solution pour régler ce problème, j'ai essayé de l'éteindre puis le rallumer mais en vain...

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Funigtor (29 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux le restaurer ?


----------



## flambi (29 Janvier 2012)

c'est un ipod touch?


----------



## Funigtor (29 Janvier 2012)

flambi a dit:


> c'est un ipod touch?





> j'ai un soucis avec mon ipod touch



Ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## flambi (29 Janvier 2012)

Pardon, la question était : quel modèle d'ipod et sous quelle version?Dans tous les cas tu n'as qu'à le mettre en mode DFU et tu le restaures : tu le branches à ton ordi, tu l'éteins, tappuies 3 secondes sur le bouton power, sans lâcher tu appuies 10 secondes sur Home + power, puis tu lâches power et t'appuies que sur Home pendant 15 secondes. iTunes va te proposer de le restaurer!


----------

